# Brand New 30" MES Door Seals Leaks Smoke



## bonzo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,
As we speak I am trying my first smoke with my new 30" MES. I am doing a beer can chicken and also smoked beans. I noticed there is plenty of smoke pouring out of the top on the smoker door (middle third). You can actually see into it. I tried tightening but that doesnt help that section of the door. Is this ok/normal?

Thanks


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

No, that's not normal. I just bought an MES and mine leaked a tiny bit at the top but I was able to correct that by tightening the door latch. I would call Masterbuilt and talk to them.


----------



## jdsmith (Dec 14, 2009)

Good luck calling them!!!  See if you can beat my record (think it was 30 or 40 some minutes on hold), before I finally gave up and hung up the phone.


----------



## reichl (Dec 14, 2009)

mine leaks a little.  Doesnt cause a problem for me... good luck though


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 14, 2009)

It should shut pretty well.  Make sure the gaskets are straight, etc and that the hinges are centered and snugged, and adjust the tightness on the door lock if needed.  MES uses the door seal area for "excess" smoke leaks, so if you have the vent all the way open you shouldn't be having much smoke leak from the door.  

Is it warped if you look at it from the side or top?

Call Masterbuilt if that doesn't fix it.  For the most part they have pretty good customer service.  Last week they had some phone issues evidently.


----------



## grogger27 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had mine now for 2 years and she's smoked out the door since day one. I've tried to modify the door but only to go back to the original setup and learn to live with it. Good luck on the phone call to Masterbuilt.
Greg


----------



## deltadude (Dec 14, 2009)

Clean the door gasket, right before you start a smoke wet it with a damp cloth again, also wipe the metal housing door area, it will adhere a litter better to the metal.   You can also try pushing against the door frame a little to see if you can get the area that leaks to seal a little better.

I have noticed a little leakage from time to time, but it seems that after it heats up, the heat helps the parts to expand slightly and seal better.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 14, 2009)

An easy self fix would be to run a bead of high heat sealant along the door's gasket and before closing and latching the door put a sheet of Saran Wrap in between the door and the body of the MES, then close and latch the door and let the sealant dry.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 14, 2009)

A little leak is not uncommon.   Your's sounds like a problem.  Make sure the door gasket is seated in the little posts and in the proper place.  Unless they really beefed it up on the new models the gasket set up is a big weak.


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm just reading backwards in time to see what has been going on and saw this, which is probably a dead issue but I used fiberglass rope and stove cement from a wood stove store.


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought a MES 30" today and assembled it.....I have not fired it up yet....I notice that the whole bottom of the door does not seal at all.....it has a gap of about 1/4 inch, maybe a little more. The top and sides look to seal OK. The latch is good and tight. What should I do?


----------



## sigmo (Nov 22, 2012)

Post pictures. :D

Seriously, if adjusting the latch can't get the bottom to pull closed, but the top is tight, I wonder if you can adjust the hinges to make the door fit square and even.

Phoned in.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2012)

Bonzo, evening.... Did you have the exhaust vent fully open ???? If not, open it.....  Dave


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sigmo said:


> Post pictures. :D
> Seriously, if adjusting the latch can't get the bottom to pull closed, but the top is tight, I wonder if you can adjust the hinges to make the door fit square and even.
> Phoned in.


post some pics tomorrow....really would like to fix it, I got the very last one they had at Gander on sale.....can you believe that one guy came in and bought 7 at one time, dropped big $$$ !!


----------

